#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Di-Rect

## Jasper-Lichtbron

Laatst een showtje gehad met deze mannen. Het scheen dat wij pauze muziek mochten verzorgen, maar aangezien het optreden van de slipjes-verslindende heren voor dat van ons plaats vond stonden ze dus technisch gezien in ons voorprogramma  :Big Grin: . 
Niet veel foto's van opbouw of apparatuur omdat ik de lichtshow van de heren toch wel redelijk de moeite waard vond. Wij hadden een Master MD6 set bij ons, met 6 meters truss waaraan 2 4bars hingen en 4 martin 518 roboscanners. Aangestuurd door een scenesetter & martin controller. Dan nog een Dateq XTC & 2x pio100s en we waren weer redelijk klaar voor de avond. 
De heren van Di-Rect kwam zoals gebruikelijk met de paarse groep die aardig wat d&b en HES spul bij zich hadden, aangestuurd met respectievelijk Midas & Jands. Leuk detail: het conventionele licht werd aangestuurd door een Behringer Eurodesk (waarom ook niet  :Smile: )

de foto's: 



















De hele reeks is ook te zien via http://www.repsaj.nl/fotos/index.php...s%2FDi-Rect%2F en daar staan ook nog wat filmpjes. Helaas is de kwaliteit daarvan niet echt om over naar huis te schrijven, maar ach het gaat om het idee zeggen we dan maar!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Qua techniek ziet het er erg leuk uit!

Heb je niet een exacte lijst met wat er hing/stond?




> citaat:de slipjes-verslindende heren



whahaha, mooi niet. Eerder zielig, als je eenmaal hun achtergrond kent  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Vertel? Ik weet niet een exact lijstje, alleen wat wij bij hadden... maar dat staat er al
Weet dat er trackspots hingen en HES 250 washes, 2 6bars aan frontlicht en 2x een ACLletje... nog stuk of 6 atomics en wat vierkant truss op dikke stats (works?). Zoals gezegd een Jands hog 1000 (zo snel, kan ook een andere geweest zijn... was iig een Jands) voor t licht icm behringer eurodesk en een midas voor t geluid (2x, monitoring was er ook eentje geloof ik)... D&B was een dubbele set ik meen oa. C4, kan dat? Nog geen verstand genoeg van dat spul om het te kunnen herkennen. 
Het was een dubbel optreden, 1x onderbouw en 1x bovenbouw... die laatste heb ik niet gezien (op tijd weggegaan wegens theaterwerkzaamheden de volgende dag) maar zelfs bij de onderbouw vloog er al een slipje richting zang... maar vertel over die achtergrond? Ik weet dat er eentje iets met Aukje heeft maar dat lijkt me toch niet geheel vervelend  :Wink:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zijn dat geen technobeams jasper ??

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Op foto 12, staat dat fx rack. Boven op dat rack staat zon 'Electrix' (als ik me niet vergis heet dat ding zo..)FX apparaat. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat je daar mee kunt? Ik zie die dingen de laatste tijd regelmatig....

----------


## - -Niels- -

En van welke computerprogramma's maken jullie gebruik??

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Technobeams inderdaad, excuus  :Smile: .
FX heb ik geen verstand van, en hoe bedoel je computerprogramma? Wat er op die notebook draait weet ik niet precies, maar ik gok dat het een proggie is om de boel uit te fluiten en zo feedback in de gaten te houden. Dat werd allemaal netjes gedaan met een mic + roze ruis, hoe het exact werkt moet een audiofiel hier maar even uitleggen.

----------


## Rock On

@ Niels (en dan meteen ook maar voor (iCe):
Dat programmatje is Smaart (live of Pro), dé manier om systemen recht en op tijd te zetten. Met een meetmicrofoon en lijntje uit le mengtafel kun je in de grafiek vergelijken of je speaker weergeven wat je uit je maste uitstuurt.
Meer info op www.siasoft.com (kost wel een lieve duit!!!!)

----------


## Robert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:de slipjes-verslindende heren
> ...



Ik heb uit redelijk betrouwbare bron andere verhalen gehoord... Volgens mij vermaken die jongens zich wel.

Grtz. Robert

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Op foto 12, staat dat fx rack. Boven op dat rack staat zon 'Electrix' (als ik me niet vergis heet dat ding zo..)FX apparaat. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat je daar mee kunt? Ik zie die dingen de laatste tijd regelmatig....



Je hebt nu minstens 3 modellen. Een drievoudige EQ met extreem diepe regeling. Zodat dj's met een knop bijvoorbeeld het totale laag kunnen killen enzovoort.

Je hebt versie met een dynamisch filter. Die net zoals de bekende kwaakdozen van mutron of de (belgische) dozen van sherman. dynamisch kunnen filteren. (moet je eens mee spelen om het te kunnen begrijpen)

En je hebt een multieffet die meer een verzameling spul is wat gitaristen nog wel eens op de grond hebben liggen. phaser distortion enz.

In je PA-mix kun je met deze dozen hetzelfde als DJ's ermee doen. Extreme effecten over (delen van) de mix. Totaal niet subtiel maar wel in de lijn van de "bassment jaxx" trendy sound.


Ik ken enkele leden al van de tijd dat ze nog gewoon op school zaten / bij rockpalace werkten en hier in de buurt op jamsessies speelden. Geloof me... die maken nu al hun fantasiën waar. (en ergens denk ik ook wat fantasiën van mensen op dit forum  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> D&B was een dubbele set ik meen oa. C4, kan dat?



Dat zou idd kunnen, C4 bestaat uit dezelfde maat vierkante kastjes voor top/sub. Het kan ook iets anders geweest zijn, want bij D&B zijn de afmetingen van zowel C3, C4 (sub/top), C7 (top) en E18 (sub) aan de voorkant iig gelijk.

(erg makkelijk als je ergens een frontje verspeelt hebt, kan je er altijd snel een van een andere speaker trekken [^])

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> Ik heb uit redelijk betrouwbare bron andere verhalen gehoord... Volgens mij vermaken die jongens zich wel.
> 
> Grtz. Robert



Met dat zielige doelde ik eerder op hun middelbare schooltijd, hoe ze toen qua gedrag waren. Ook best betrouwbare bron daarvoor  :Wink: [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Topkastjes waren toch een slag kleiner dan de subs, dus daar zal verschil in gezeten hebben dan. Het klonk toch wel retestrak moet ik zeggen toen het eenmaal fatsoenlijk draaide (waren wat problemen met een slechte multi).

----------


## Robert

Dat zal misschien wel Jurjen, maar nu dus niet meer!

----------


## Dj Jasper

De clip van het nieuwe liedje van Di-rect lijkt ook heel erg op dit podium :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo iCe, je zult wel denken..
"Daar heb je hem ook weer!"
Maar ik ben zomaar wel benieuwd of je ook de belasting per statief hebt uitgerekend...
Pittige uitkragingen op die voorste twee (downstage), 
maar ook zeker een beste vracht licht op de twee achterste (upstage).

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Total Grid: 
[list][*]8x HES Techno 16Kg=   128Kg[*]6x HES Studio 22Kg=   132Kg[*]6x MARTIN Atomin 8Kg=  48Kg[*]2x PAR 64 6-Bar 25Kg=  50Kg[*]2x ACLP64 4-Bar 15Kg=  30Kg[*]9x H30V 3 Meter 16Kg= 144Kg[*]1x B.drope 9x5M 20Kg=  20Kg[*]1x Cables Vari. 50Kg=  50Kg[/list]

Total Weight: *602Kg*

De statieven zijn van het volgende type (als ik me niet vergis)

*Mobiltech ALP 4*

Min height 1.77m  
Max height 5.40m 
Diameter   2.14m
Load charge *160Kg* 
Size 1.77m 
Weight 97Kg

[:I] Dus tsjaa... Rinus [?]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

4*160 is nog altijd 640, dus ze hebben nog over? 

Opmerkingen mogen altijd hoor Rinus, maar ik heb verder dus niets met Di-Rect en/of PurpleSound te maken mocht dat nog niet duidelijk geweest zijn. Ik denk dat het allemaal redelijk goed doordacht is, en ook aan de veiligheidspuntjes goed gedacht is. Zo werden er aardig was eisen aan de zaal gesteld, er moest per se gezorgd worden voor mojo's; normale hekken zou een no-go zijn, enz. enz. 
De berekening van Showtechniek zal aardig kloppen, en het gewicht misschien wat meer op de achterste 2 statieven qua "wat er hangt" maar door het uitsteken van de voorste 2 delen truss wordt dat redelijk in balans gebracht lijkt me. Voor meer info: info@purplegroup.nl ?  :Smile:

----------


## DJ_Robin

Het geluids setje lijk inderdaad zeer veel op een dubbele C4 set met B2 bassen. 2x B2 plat op z'n kant opelkaar en dan 4x C4 basje en 2x C4 topje.

Zal wel flink knallen zijn geweest want een stapeltje hout is ut wel.

Ziet er verder netjes uit.

M.V.G

----------


## vic

Wat zijn mojo's [?]
zijn dat die hekken die je niet omver kan lopen omdat je zelf voor het gewicht van dat hek zorgt

greetzz
vic[xx(]

----------


## emillio

Mojo, The barrieres.....apart soort hek, schuin naar voren geplaatst, toenenemende druk zogt voor verankering....
apart sub firmaatje van Mojo zitten met een grote hal aan het Amsterdam Rijnkanaal in Utrecht...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 1...
> 4*160 is nog altijd 640, dus ze hebben nog over? 
> 2...Opmerkingen mogen altijd hoor Rinus.
> 3...Voor meer info: info@purplegroup.nl ?



1. 
Ja maar iedereen kan zien dat die voorste twee heel wat minder te verduren hebben dan de achterste...
2. 
Gelukkig maar! Als die statieven VBG-70 of BGV-C1 zijn zit er al een factor 10 in (ik ken ze niet uit eigen ergavring en heb er ook geen specs van). Zo niet dan moet je de toelaatbare last eerst maar eens halveren, als je er mensen onder laat komen....
En ook al zou je overal sch**t aan hebben: in de Nederlandse regelgeving is het nog altijd zo dat je maar 75% van de toelaatbare last per statief mag heffen als je ze gebruikt om 1 last (=truss+spots) met twee of meer werktuigen te heffen.
Op zijn best kom je dan maar op 0,75x160 = 120kg toelaatbaar per statief, en daarmee konstateren we dus: 
*Dik overbelast*, zeker die twee upstage. Daar helpen die PAR64-sixbars in de uitkragingen downstage maar weinig aan. 
3. 
Ik zal er eens even rondneuzen, want ik heb van hen ook mensen op cursus gehad, dus ze moeten beter weten.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 3. 
> Ik zal er eens even rondneuzen, want ik heb van hen ook mensen op cursus gehad, dus ze moeten beter weten.



Succes ermee  :Smile:

----------


## shure-fan

wij hebben vandaag hier in sneek ook een optreden van di-rect gehad (ik was de ass-licht,  kortom medewerker licht van het gast-podium)

ik heb gezien:

6x technobeam scanners
3x Martin Atomic 300 dmx (op de vloer bij drums)
een of andere dmx tafel met aparte vgta monitor en toetsenbord

1x midas tafel 48kanalen met los fx rekje
6x akg zender systemen voor de gitaren
4x shure psm 700 in-ear (jamie, tim, spike, monitor mixer) met aparte omni antenne verbonden aan een shure antenne splitter via rg58

verder randall speakerkasten voor 2 van de 3 gitaren.
als OH  werder volgens mij sennheiser mics gebruikt (kon het niet goed zien)
vocal mic stand leken erg op k (en) m stands,

verder gebruikten ze onze dmx tafel (ma lightcommander) voor het conventionele licht (par 64  32x)

een hazer die we hebben omgebouwd tot rookdoos
en ze gebruikten onze PA wat bestaat uit top en baskasten van martin audio die worden aangestuurd door onze crest versterkers,  verder nog 4 vloer monitoren voor het geval hun in-ear uitviel ofzo die werden aangestuurd door harrison k3000 versterkers

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dat was dan een erg afgetrokken versie van de show die ik gezien heb. Die lichttafel was niet gewoon een strand? Die hebben idd een externe vga-output, keyboard weet ik niet uit mn hoofd.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> Het geluids setje lijk inderdaad zeer veel op een dubbele C4 set met B2 bassen. 2x B2 plat op z'n kant opelkaar en dan 4x C4 basje en 2x C4 topje.
> 
> Zal wel flink knallen zijn geweest want een stapeltje hout is ut wel.
> 
> Ziet er verder netjes uit.
> 
> M.V.G



Ik heb ze bij BZB geluid zien doen met een zelfde setje in een tent van 1200 man en het klonk werkelijk nergens na!! Een techneut van Purple kwam vragen of mijn Communitysetje wat zachter mocht tijdens het draaien tussendoor.... [?]

En even over die Technobeams, iemand ervaring met deze scan's?? Lijken me erg leuke dingen alleen jammer van de 250 watt MSD lamp of zijn ze toch vrij fel/scherp??

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik heb in de peppermill regelmatig met 8 techno's gewerkt.

Vind het robuuste spotjes, nooit problemen mee gehad gedurende zo'n 2 maanden. Mooie kleuren, mooie gobo's, goeie optiek. Ja mooi spotje dus..

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:Ik heb ze bij BZB geluid zien doen met een zelfde setje in een tent van 1200 man en het klonk werkelijk nergens na!! Een techneut van Purple kwam vragen of mijn Communitysetje wat zachter mocht tijdens het draaien tussendoor.... 
> 
> En even over die Technobeams, iemand ervaring met deze scan's?? Lijken me erg leuke dingen alleen jammer van de 250 watt MSD lamp of zijn ze toch vrij fel/scherp??



Ha die Lazy,

jij bedoeld dat optreden in euh .... daar waar wij mekaar troffen? Dat was ook typisch een geval van een bud-klus door slechte communicatie. Ten eerste stond daar belachelijk weinig PA en daarlangs was de FOH positie om te huilen. Het is schijnbaar belangrijker om een tent waar officieel 1200 man in mogen vol te duwen met 1500 dronken boeren en vervolgens ons achter in de hoek te plaatsten. Het licht was daarom net zo droevig denk ik omdat ik ergens aan de andere kant van de tent af en toe wat vage schimmen zag wandelen en er kwam lawaai vanaf dus daar zal het podium wel ongeveer gestaan hebben. En daarbij, die band krijg je nooit klinkend [ :Embarrassment: )]

Wat betreft di-rect;
6 x technobeam, 8 x mac 300 hangend, 4 op de grond, atomic's en wat ACL's op een echelon.
En techobeam's zijn gezien de lamp prima spots.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JeroentjE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Ik heb ze bij BZB geluid zien doen met een zelfde setje in een tent van 1200 man en het klonk werkelijk nergens na!! Een techneut van Purple kwam vragen of mijn Communitysetje wat zachter mocht tijdens het draaien tussendoor.... 
> ...



Hey Jeroen, Ik heb me ook gedeeltelijk vergist want ik bedoelde eigenlijk het geluidssetje van zondag, toen stond WC er...

Ik vond het geluid inderdaad zaterdag ook een beetje aan de weinige kant maar ik vond het licht erg netjes!! Ik moet toe geven dat het geluid niet optimaal stond maar wat ik van de organisatie hoorde was dat BZB zelf om deze tent had gevraagd enzo...

Hahaha... en inderdaad waren er nogal veel losgeslagen boeren!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Robert

Als de lampen niet te oud zijn, en de spotjes van binnen niet te stoffig kan je technobeams best gebruiken in combinatie met bijvoorbeeld studiocolors 575. Je moet dan sommige kleuren wel uit je lijstje pleuren (van rood blijft bijvoorbeeld helemaal niets over), maar dan gaat het prima!

----------


## ljanton

hey, 

ziet er allemaal leuk uit , maar nog eens een vraag , 
op foto 12 staat een laptop op een rack, nu wou ik vragen , weet iemand welk geluidsprogramma dat is ??? en voor wat dient het ???

greet's ljanton


de mensen met iets eenvoudigs entertainen is de kunst

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Als je het onderwerp ook even had gelezen hoefde je die vraag niet te stellen... (tip tip, hint hint!)

----------


## Rock On

Programma is SIA Smaart Live. Een Real Time Analyzer. Verdomte hendig als he je speakers goed op tijd wilt zetten en rare feedbackjes wil opsporen. (Zet 'em op de cue van de monitortafel en je hebt ze zo te pakken.).

----------


## lucas van geest

Zaaltafel was in het bolwerk in sneek een midas H1000 monitor tafel was een soundcraft SM 20 met o.a. bss varicurve eq's er zo ingegeeld 3x stereo in -ear, 2x mono effecten, 4x floor 2x side fill
= 14 groepen bassist speelde alleen op floor niet op in-ear
Groeten monitorengineer uit het noorden

----------


## Dree2light

Heej hallo Allemaal

Via via heb ik het een en ander gehoord dat er hier over mijn lichtset gesproken wordt. Leuk

Ik doe dus het licht bij Di-rect zowel ontwerp als operator.

ik zal jullie eerst ff een lijstje geven met materiaal wat er hing:
8 x technobeam (leuke spots met veel licht)
12 x mac 300 zowel op de vloer als in de truss
4 x atomic strobo op de vloer
2 x 6-bar als front
2 x acl set met balast parren dus op 4 dimmer kanalen
1 x Ma dimmer
1 x ELC dmx splitter
1 x ELC dmx-point
1 x Jands echelon (hog 1000) voor bewegend licht
1 x Eurolight voor het conventioneel licht
1 x swefog (oilcracker)
1 x Jem zr 33 (rook)
1 x Jem A1 (dmx fan)

Ehm het ging dus even over de belastingen van de statieven. Ik heb idd een cursus gevold bij rinus bakker dus dacht best goed te weten waar ik mee bezig ben. Het hele lijstje wat er opgesomd werd klopt helemaal niet om ik met heel ander materiaal werk en een groot gedeelte ook nog eens op de vloer. Wat er in de truss hangt zijn 8xtechnobeam en 6xmac 300 2xACL set en 2x6-bar en een backdrop.
Ik geef toe dat de achtertruss vrij zwaar beladen is. De zwakste schakel in het geheel is de Truss FD34 van eurotruss en niet de statieven die kunnen ieder 200 kilo hebben. Deze achter truss hangt ook niet boven mensen en er kan ook niemand onder komen omdat de hele achterlijn is vol gebouwd met kisten en licht.

Verder sond er qua geluid dubbel c4 van d&b.

als er nog vragen zijn hoor ik het wel.

Groetjes Andre Beekmans

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Hé Andre, erg gave show maak je daar hoor, mijn complimenten. Lekkere timing, mooie plaatjes, jij werkt daar niet voor niks  :Smile: . Doe je nog meer buiten Di-Rect of hebben ze daar teveel shows voor?

----------


## Dree2light

Heej Ice

Dank je wel voor de complimenten.

Verder werk ik in vaste dienst bij purple group ik ben veel tijd met di-rect bezig en verder doe ik allemaal losse producties tussen door. Heel veel festivals zoals afgelopen weekend Rockweekend in horst/america met di-rect within temptation en kane. Ook met kane de grotere dingen doe ik vaak de lichtproductie zoals in de hmh en pepsi stage. Verder heb ik al veel te veel dingen gedaan.

Groetjes Andre

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Doe je netjes  :Smile:  Was jij er toen bij ons (KSE) ook bij toevallig? Neem aan van wel dan... had eigenlijk een stel over-the-top getilde roadies verwacht, maar dat viel me alles mee  :Smile: . Laatste drive-in show die ik gedaan heb daar, ben onderweg naar jou job hehe  :Wink:  (mocht ik willen). Na goed, als je zelf wat leukere foto's hebt om te delen: doe dat dan even hier!

----------


## Dree2light

heej ice

Jazekers was ik er toen ook bij. Ik herkende de foto's meteen. mooie foto's trouwens. Ik heb me vandaag hier pas aangemeld maar ik ga zeker hier terugkomen en zal eens wat leuke foto's plaatsen.

Groetjes

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> had eigenlijk een stel over-the-top getilde roadies verwacht, maar dat viel me alles mee .



Dat dacht ik ook  :Big Grin:  Ik kreeg de vraag of ik alstjeblieft heel misschien een haspeltje wilde oprollen. Ik wist niet wat me overkwam [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## JeroentjE

Haha, eigenlijk is Andre heeeel evil, haha. Tot vrijdag he.

----------


## rene.derksen

Evil? Duivels bedoel je whahaha [} :Smile: ] Ja ik ben rené, als er een vraag mag oprijzen Wie is dat nou weer? Vandaag nog gezien in de eendracht  :Wink:

----------

